# [recordmydesktop] Mala calidad de sonido (abierto)

## phyro

Apelo a ustedes por que saben mucho  :Razz:  .

Yo estoy queriendo grabar una demostración de un programa(Ultrastar Deluxe, para karaoke), y con qt-recordmydesktop, tengo una mala calidad de sonido y desincronizado. Para que se den una idea de lo mal que se escucha, de otro programa que grabé:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbqocx_keyholetv-bajo-gentoo-linux-64-bits_tech

Además, la función de opciones avanzadas de qt-recordmydesktop, no funciona. Probé con kdenlive, con los mismos resultados. También con recordmydesktop directamente, con los siguientes comandos:

```
recordmydesktop --s_quality 10 --windowid 0x3c00014

recordmydesktop --s_quality 10 --windowid 0x3c00014 --device plughw:0,0
```

Y con los mismos resultados. También leí que con Audacity se podría grabar el sonido, pero tengo exactamente los mismos resultados XD, o un poco mejores, pero no hay mucha diferencia.

Intenté probar con RecordItNow(compilando el código fuente), pero cuando empieza a grabar, salta el siguiente error:

```
Cannot load Recorder .
```

¿Alguna idea de que podría estar sucediendo?.

Les dejo información del sistema:

```
phyro@phyro ~ $ emerge --info                                                              

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================                                       

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5300_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1  

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 20 Jan 2010 13:30:24 +0000                                                      

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]                                                                           

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                            

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2                                                                          

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                              

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                             

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                           

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                              

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0                                                                              

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                             

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                      

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                                   

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                            

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                             

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                             

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                          

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                 

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                        

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                             

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                             

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                                              

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                  

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"                           

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"                                                                                                              

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                               

LINGUAS="es en"                                                                                                                 

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                  

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                       

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds embedded emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gzip hal hddtemp iconv immqt-bc ipv6 jabber java jpeg kde lame ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad melt mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
phyro@phyro ~ $ eix recordmydesktop

* media-video/gtk-recordmydesktop

     Available versions:  0.3.8!t

     Homepage:            http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         GTK interface for RecordMyDesktop

[I] media-video/qt-recordmydesktop

     Available versions:  0.3.8!t

     Installed versions:  0.3.8!t(21:25:16 01/12/09)

     Homepage:            http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         QT4 interface for RecordMyDesktop

[I] media-video/recordmydesktop

     Available versions:  0.3.8.1 ~0.3.8.1-r1 {alsa jack}

     Installed versions:  0.3.8.1(21:25:04 01/12/09)(alsa -jack)

     Homepage:            http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A desktop session recorder producing Ogg video/audio files

Found 3 matches.
```

```
phyro@phyro ~ $ eix audacity

[I] media-sound/audacity

     Available versions:  1.3.7!t 1.3.8!t ~1.3.9!t ~1.3.10!t {alsa ffmpeg flac id3tag jack ladspa libsamplerate midi mp3 soundtouch twolame vamp vorbis}

     Installed versions:  1.3.8!t(15:03:12 20/01/10)(alsa ffmpeg flac mp3 vorbis -id3tag -jack -ladspa -libsamplerate -midi -soundtouch -twolame -vamp)

     Homepage:            http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Free crossplatform audio editor

phyro@phyro ~ $ eix kdenlive

[I] media-video/kdenlive

     Available versions:  0.7.6 {aqua kdeenablefinal}

     Installed versions:  0.7.6(20:02:19 19/01/10)(-aqua -kdeenablefinal)

     Homepage:            http://www.kdenlive.org/

     Description:         Kdenlive! (pronounced Kay-den-live) is a Non Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE.
```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 10)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
```

Gracias desde ya.

----------

## i92guboj

Puedes probar siempre a usar otro frontend como gtk-recordmydesktop. Aunque por lo que describes no creo que el problema venga de ahí. Yo comenzaría mirando los valores del mezclador, quizás tengas algún canal de grabación subido a tope metiendo ruído y/o recordmydesktop esté recogiendo la señal de una fuente equivocada, no estoy muy seguro de como graba recordmydesktop...

También miraría las opciones de configuración de recordmydesktop. Si estas usando pulseaudio o jack, intenta usar alsa directamente, o la emulación oss, y observa si hay alguna diferencia.

----------

## phyro

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Puedes probar siempre a usar otro frontend como gtk-recordmydesktop. Aunque por lo que describes no creo que el problema venga de ahí. Yo comenzaría mirando los valores del mezclador, quizás tengas algún canal de grabación subido a tope metiendo ruído y/o recordmydesktop esté recogiendo la señal de una fuente equivocada, no estoy muy seguro de como graba recordmydesktop...
> 
> También miraría las opciones de configuración de recordmydesktop. Si estas usando pulseaudio o jack, intenta usar alsa directamente, o la emulación oss, y observa si hay alguna diferencia.

 

Creo que uso ALSA directamente(de audio no se mucho  :Razz: ), y ya probé modificar los valores(con KMix) y nada :S .

----------

